

Seller's remorse: How I nearly lost my company - and then got it back. - designtofly
http://money.cnn.com/2008/12/22/smallbusiness/sellers_remorse.fsb/index.htm

======
puzzle-out
Lesson to learn: don't 'sell' your own company - always get a professional
exit lawyer with a good track record to take care of the negotiations - it
also takes off some of the stress, which is pretty substantial.

